# Hi from Terre Haute, IN



## Josealb (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey!

Jose's the name, just moved to the states, originally from the Dominican Republic. Hoping to meet people, ideally to find IMA gents around my area, maybe? although i know it may be a long shot. I have been a while on other forums, thought id like to try meeting new people, since i just changed countries. 

Been practicing Xingyiquan for about 10 years, minus some slacking time every now and then. Last two years have been learning and practicing Zhaobao Taiji on the side. 

P.S.
Anyone with any info on Chinese Martial Arts in Terre Haute, let me know.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about the MA scene in IN, but welcome to MT anyway. There's bound to be people here from your area.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Instructor (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  I sailed around Dominican Republic and Haiti a couple of summers ago.  I bet Indiana is quite a culture shock!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome! I live in Terre Haute, though I'm away for work until June. 

There  isn't much CMA in town. We used to have a Tai Chi instructor from China but she moved to Chicago to be with her daughter. There's still a Tai Chi class at the senior center that's run by the woman who was her seniormost student but it's not likely to be what you want. There was a small kung fu school briefly but I think it folded--a side business for someone who did something else full time. There was a student at Rose-Hulman who taught some kung fu but he graduated and moved away.

There is Jeet Kune Do which has some Wing Chun feel to it--an excellent school--and a very good Aikido school in Brazil. Apart from that it's mostly TKD, some Karate, and, if you can find them, a few practitioners of the Filipino martial arts like myself. I know someone in town who did some silat long ago but doesn't do it anymore (and is often out of town anyway). He's mostly FMA now. 

If you're associated with ISU, look up Jason Winkle and ask him what's happening in town. Otherwise, ask yourself if you're willing to drive to Bloomington or Indianapolis to get what you want!


----------



## Josealb (Jan 3, 2013)

Good info Arnisador, thanks.

Im still getting adjusted to the cold here, so mainly training indoors. After the weather gets better id love to meet the JKD or the FMA guys for sure. I used to have a little sparring get together every week back at home, people from different styles. No ego or competitiveness involved, just casual and friendly, then go out for a few beers. Hope to eventually do the same here in the future.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2013)

The JKD group is mostly the school at McVicker's Martial Arts Academy on 7th near Wabash--JKD and BJJ. He's great. The FMA guys know one another and get together from time to time--less often all the time though. Both Bloomington and Indy have a lot more options if you're up to doing some traveling.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to MT!


----------

